# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  وضعیت درسی کنکوری من.......شما در چه حالین؟!

## Neo.Healer

:Y (506): 

 :Y (485): 

ادبیات :Yahoo (8): 
یدور آرایه خوندم باید تست بزنم براش
چون اهل خالی لغت خوندن نیستم شروع کردم یدور متن درس ها بخونم تا نصف ادبیات دومم خوندم (روزی یک درس)
قرابتم خوبه نیاز به تمرین از الان نیس 
زبان فارسی نگه داشتم بعد اتماما درس بدرس بخونم ...انواع جمله رو بلدم

عربی :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 
در کل عربی پایه ام خوبه و نیاز به تمرین و تست زیاد ندارم واسه همین کم میخونم و کند پیش میرم
بیشتر اول دبیرستانو خوندم

دینی :Yahoo (31): 
هیچی ....چون وقت نی براش

زبان انگلیسی :Yahoo (117): 
دارم لغت میخونم گاها از اول گاها آخر...با یه ترتیب خاص نمیخونم ک حفظم بشه ترتیب معنیا 

ریاضی  :Yahoo (83): 
اینارو از خیلی سبز درست حسابی خوندم:تابع-معادله نامعادله-ترکیبیات و احتمال-قدرمطلق و جزءصحیح-تصاعد-نصف مثلثات
اینارو از خط ویزه خوندم و باید خیلی سبزم بخونم:مشتق-حد-مجانب-آمار-انتگرال
عملا اگ اینارو کامل کنم و کاربرد مشتق و ماتریس و دستگاه معادلات خط رو بخونم ریاضیم تمومه 

زیست :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (31): 
پایه ی خوبی دارم اما کندم علتشم آیکیو هست
خوندن کتاب:دوم فصل 1تا4سوم فصل1و4+پیش فصل1تا4
تست آیکیو:دوم فصل1تا4
تصمیم گرفتم یدور با کتابدرسی و خط ویزه و تست تانک بخونم (تانک چاپ جدید تستای خوبی دارن) و یدور تموم کنم خیالم راحت شه بعد با آیکیو باز لاکپشتی مرور کنم...اما مطمئن نیستم...ممنون میشم اگ در این مورد نظری داری بگی بهم  :Yahoo (6): 

فیزیک :Yahoo (43): 
صفر

شیمی :Yahoo (83): 
پایه ام خوبه و نگرانتی ندارم
دوم نشرالگو:فصل1و2++++فیل پیش فصل1و2

شما در چه حالین؟ :Y (406):

----------


## Ebrahim999

شوخي ميكني فيزيك صفر؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> شوخي ميكني فيزيك صفر؟؟؟؟


پارسال ک خیلی شیک 20% زدم
اومدم از اول بخونم بحث سایه رو خوندم دیگ بیخیال شدم
اومدم حرکت بخونم تا اول شتابدار خوندم باز بیخیال شدم (بیخیال شدم یعنی یمدت طولانی فاصله افتاد بین فیزیک خوندنم)
اومدم فصل3پیش بخونم تا آخر معادله حرکت خوندم با بیخیالی
اومدم خازن بخونم....خازنو خوندم اما اون اوایلش هست میدان و اینا...اونارو نخونم
منظورم از صفر اینک هیچ فصلی رو تموم نکردم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sina_hp

*تعداد داوطلبان کنکور تا این لحظه 225 هزار و خورده اي هست چرا انقدر کمه؟؟*
رفع اسپم: ببخشید اینجا پرسیدم

----------


## Romina_kh

عاقا من تورو خیلی دوسسسس خواستم در جریان باشی :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *تعداد داوطلبان کنکور تا این لحظه 225 هزار و خورده اي هست چرا انقدر کمه؟؟*
> رفع اسپم: ببخشید اینجا پرسیدم


چون خیلیا روزای اخر ثبتنام میکنن مث من (بخاطر بیخیالی پدر گرام)

----------


## Neo.Healer

> عاقا من تورو خیلی دوسسسس خواستم در جریان باشی


فدات شم :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Ebrahim999

> پارسال ک خیلی شیک 20% زدم
> اومدم از اول بخونم بحث سایه رو خوندم دیگ بیخیال شدم
> اومدم حرکت بخونم تا اول شتابدار خوندم باز بیخیال شدم (بیخیال شدم یعنی یمدت طولانی فاصله افتاد بین فیزیک خوندنم)
> اومدم فصل3پیش بخونم تا آخر معادله حرکت خوندم با بیخیالی
> اومدم خازن بخونم....خازنو خوندم اما اون اوایلش هست میدان و اینا...اونارو نخونم
> منظورم از صفر اینک هیچ فصلی رو تموم نکردم


٢٠ نزدي ١٧ زدي :Yahoo (9): 
اخه چطوري ميتوني اينجا پاسخگو و راهنما باشي وقتي فيزيكت به جايي نرسيده :Yahoo (114): 
حس ميكنم چون رزرو كردي خيالت راحته 
استرس يه كنكوري واقعي رو نداري :Yahoo (65):

----------


## saj8jad

> چون خیلیا روزای اخر ثبتنام میکنن مث من (بخاطر بیخیالی پدر گرام)


پارسال تا همچنین روزی 195 هزار نفر ثبت نام کرده بودن! در حالی که امسال 225 هزار تا ثبت نام کردن، کی گفته کم ثبت نام کردن!؟  :Yahoo (4): 

پ.ن : بالای 1 میلیون تا نشه باس کلاه مون رو چند متر بالاتر بزاریم!  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Ebrahim999

> عاقا من تورو خیلی دوسسسس خواستم در جریان باشی


ما رو يعني دوست ندارين!؟ :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ٢٠ نزدي ١٧ زدي
> اخه چطوري ميتوني اينجا پاسخگو و راهنما باشي وقتي فيزيكت به جايي نرسيده
> حس ميكنم چون رزرو كردي خيالت راحته 
> استرس يه كنكوري واقعي رو نداري


من پاسخگوی برنامه ریزیم...میدونم الان میگی برنامه ات واس خودت ک تعریفی نداشته...من تسلیم :Yahoo (117): 
حالا 3 درصد روش گذاشتم آبروداری کنما :Yahoo (21): 
آره تقریبا...اما علت اصلیش اینکه چون رتبه سال قبلمو بدون تلاش زیاد بدست اوردم فکر میکنم اینم به راحتی میتونم خوب بیارمش ...مشکل اصلی اینه :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Ebrahim999

> من پاسخگوی برنامه ریزیم...میدونم الان میگی برنامه ات واس خودت ک تعریفی نداشته...من تسلیم
> حالا 3 درصد روش گذاشتم آبروداری کنما
> آره تقریبا...اما علت اصلیش اینکه چون رتبه سال قبلمو بدون تلاش زیاد بدست اوردم فکر میکنم اینم به راحتی میتونم خوب بیارمش ...مشکل اصلی اینه


بابا اين سايت چيزي جز بهانه اي واسه در نخوندن نيست 
من خودم هر وقت از درس خسته بودم اينجا مشاركت ميكردم :Yahoo (20): 
الانم همينه
حوصله ندارم درس دانشگاه رو بخونم اومدم اينجا در خدمت شمام :Yahoo (9): 
بخون كه شهريه پرديس زياده و هرسال هم افزايش داره
از خدا نميترسي از فشار جيب پدرت بترس

----------


## Mysterious

> پارسال تا همچنین روزی 195 هزار نفر ثبت نام کرده بودن! در حالی که امسال 225 هزار تا ثبت نام کردن، کی گفته کم ثبت نام کردن!؟ 
> 
> پ.ن : بالای 1 میلیون تا نشه باس کلاه مون رو چند متر بالاتر بزاریم!


سیاهی لشکرن:/
(فقط من باب امیددهی:/)

----------


## naazanin

پایه عمومیام خوبه.


+
ریاضی تموم (بجز هندسه پایه)
زیست دورِ دوم رو با آیکیو دارم میخونم
انقدر زیست وقتمو میگیره که عملا شیمی و فیزیک هنوز نخوندم  :Yahoo (21):  
لامصب تمومی نداره اصن  :Yahoo (19):  
فکر کنم تا دمِ کنکور من باید زیست بخونم  :Yahoo (19): 



اصلا امیدی هست به کنکور امسال برسم؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 



(اینم جهت امیدواری دادن به بچه ها  :Yahoo (4):  )

----------


## Neo.Healer

> پایه عمومیام خوبه.
> 
> 
> +
> ریاضی تموم (بجز هندسه پایه)
> زیست دورِ دوم رو با آیکیو دارم میخونم
> انقدر زیست وقتمو میگیره که عملا شیمی و فیزیک هنوز نخوندم  
> لامصب تمومی نداره اصن  
> فکر کنم تا دمِ کنکور من باید زیست بخونم 
> ...


بیشتر کوبوندی تا امیدواری بدی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> بابا اين سايت چيزي جز بهانه اي واسه در نخوندن نيست 
> من خودم هر وقت از درس خسته بودم اينجا مشاركت ميكردم
> الانم همينه
> حوصله ندارم درس دانشگاه رو بخونم اومدم اينجا در خدمت شمام
> بخون كه شهريه پرديس زياده و هرسال هم افزايش داره
> از خدا نميترسي از فشار جيب پدرت بترس


منم هروقت حس درس خوندن نی اینجام...واس همینم چندروزی کلا نبودم (هیچکی هم نگف این بچه چرا نی  :Yahoo (94): )
دقیقا از منت گذاشتن خانواده میترسم :Yahoo (21): وگرنه عمرا کنکور دوباره میدادم

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


پارسال تا همچنین روزی 195 هزار نفر ثبت نام کرده بودن! در حالی که امسال 225 هزار تا ثبت نام کردن، کی گفته کم ثبت نام کردن!؟ 

پ.ن : بالای 1 میلیون تا نشه باس کلاه مون رو چند متر بالاتر بزاریم! 


مطمنی پارسال انقدر بوده؟*

----------


## احسان0

> منم هروقت حس درس خوندن نی اینجام...واس همینم چندروزی کلا نبودم (هیچکی هم نگف این بچه چرا نی )
> دقیقا از منت گذاشتن خانواده میترسموگرنه عمرا کنکور دوباره میدادم


سلام خوب خوندی-دیروز به من گفتی ابی کانون و گاج بخرم زیست 
تانک تست چوره؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

راستیی اینجا شرایطی فراهم شد ک این حرفمم بگم
چرا میگید وضع کنکور 97 از 96 بدتر بود ...یذره بدتر شدن ک هرسال طبیعیه اما واقعا خیلی افتضاحتر نشد
من درصدامو توی سیستم تخمین رتبه قلم چی وارد کردم (میدونیم ک قلم چی یکم بدبینانه اس ک طبیعیه علتشم نبود زمین شناسیه)....تخمینش دقیق حدود رتبه مو اورد :Yahoo (22): ...توی تخمین رتبه 96

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام خوب خوندی-دیروز به من گفتی ابی کانون و گاج بخرم زیست 
> تانک تست چوره؟


سلام ممنون
آره آبی و گاج توسی خوبن
من کنکور اولم گاج رو زدم دیگ حفظمش لازمم نی...ابی هم شبیه اونه و آزمونای قلم ک اونارم دیدم...جفتش عالیه اما برای من تست جدید نداره
تانک رو والا میشه گف فقط خریدم البته با کلی تحقیق....فصل1 دوم رو دیدم تستای باحالی داره اما باز بنظرم گاج توسی مناسبتره

----------


## احسان0

> سلام ممنون
> آره آبی و گاج توسی خوبن
> من کنکور اولم گاج رو زدم دیگ حفظمش لازمم نی...ابی هم شبیه اونه و آزمونای قلم ک اونارم دیدم...جفتش عالیه اما برای من تست جدید نداره
> تانک رو والا میشه گف فقط خریدم البته با کلی تحقیق....فصل1 دوم رو دیدم تستای باحالی داره اما باز بنظرم گاج توسی مناسبتره


ببین من نمیخوام سطح کتاب پایین باشه فقط میخوام تستاش چرت نباشه 
چون عملا نکات کتابا دیگه ت کنکور واقعا کاربردی ندارن

----------


## sina_hp

*سجاد جواد بده مطمنی یا نه؟؟*

----------


## Ebrahim999

> منم هروقت حس درس خوندن نی اینجام...واس همینم چندروزی کلا نبودم (هیچکی هم نگف این بچه چرا نی )
> دقیقا از منت گذاشتن خانواده میترسموگرنه عمرا کنکور دوباره میدادم


يكي از دختراي كلاس هست
٩٦ پرديس قبول شد رزرو كرد واسه ٩٧
٩٧ رتبش بدتر شد :Yahoo (23): 
حالا كه يه سال رو داري فدا ميكني حداقل استفاده كن
چون اگه همون پرديس رو بري به معناي واقعي يكسال از عمرت رو كاملا تلف كردي
يعني جوري تلف كردي كه كسي تو تاريخ تلف نكرده
اصلا اينقدر اين يكسال بي مصرف ميشه كه تو گينس بايد ثبت كنن
تنها كار مفيدت ميشه همين پاسخگويي :Yahoo (20): 
چون يه كنكوريه عادي اگه قبول نشه واسه سال بعدش توشه جمع كرده ولي تو 
عملا هييييييييييييچ كار مفيدي نكردي
توصيه ميكنم فيزيك رو از امروز شروع كني وربا جديت سر و سامون بدي
خودت هم ميدوني با فيزيك زير ٣٠ كار پزشكي دولتي زياد شدني نيست
حركت كن به سوي جلو كه تو گيتس ثبت نشي :Yahoo (9):

----------


## naazanin

> بیشتر کوبوندی تا امیدواری بدی


کو کجا؟ :Yahoo (21): 
خب من خیلی تک بعدی پیش رفتم، تاااازه میخوام شروع کنم شیمی بخونم  :Yahoo (94): 
گاهی اوقات دیگه به کنکور 99 فکر میکنم  :Yahoo (31): 


میشه بگی درصد زیستت چند بوده؟

----------


## احسان0

> يكي از دختراي كلاس هست
> ٩٦ پرديس قبول شد رزرو كرد واسه ٩٧
> ٩٧ رتبش بدتر شد
> حالا كه يه سال رو داري فدا ميكني حداقل استفاده كن
> چون اگه همون پرديس رو بري به معناي واقعي يكسال از عمرت رو كاملا تلف كردي
> يعني جوري تلف كردي كه كسي تو تاريخ تلف نكرده
> اصلا اينقدر اين يكسال بي مصرف ميشه كه تو گينس بايد ثبت كنن
> تنها كار مفيدت ميشه همين پاسخگويي
> چون يه كنكوريه عادي اگه قبول نشه واسه سال بعدش توشه جمع كرده ولي تو 
> ...


شما زیست رو از چه کتابی تست زدید؟

----------


## Ebrahim999

> کو کجا؟
> خب من خیلی تک بعدی پیش رفتم، تاااازه میخوام شروع کنم شیمی بخونم 
> گاهی اوقات دیگه به کنکور 99 فکر میکنم 
> 
> 
> میشه بگی درصد زیستت چند بوده؟


ايشون ٦٦ زده بود

----------


## احسان0

کتاب تانک تست خوبه؟

----------


## Ebrahim999

> شما زیست رو از چه کتابی تست زدید؟


بنده زيست رو با ويس هاي رضاامير خوندم
تاليفي هم كار نكردم
بعد از ديدن درصد زيست هم يه سري حرف هاي نه چندان محترمانه به استاد رضاامير تلگرام كردم

----------


## lolipop

سلام ;-;

عمومیا خوبن خداروشکر البته عربیو زبان رو کم میخونم چون تقریبن خوبم t-t

ریاضیم هندسه نصفش مونده و مقاطع
زیست پایه م خوبه بجز بعضی جاهای گیاهی پیش فصلای حفظیش -_-
فیزیکم بیشترشو خوندم ولی انگار نه انگار
شیمی هم خوبه خداروشکر فقط باید رو محلول و اسید و باز بیشتر کار کنم

پی.اس:خیلی میترسم :"

----------


## احسان0

> بنده زيست رو با ويس هاي رضاامير خوندم
> تاليفي هم كار نكردم
> بعد از ديدن درصد زيست هم يه سري حرف هاي نه چندان محترمانه به استاد رضاامير تلگرام كردم


میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید اخه چطور فقط زیست رو فقط کنکور کار کردید نتیجش چی شد؟

----------


## Ebrahim999

> میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید اخه چطور فقط زیست رو فقط کنکور کار کردید نتیجش چی شد؟


نتيجه هموني شد كه بايد ميشد
افتضاح
بنده تا قبل كنكور نميتونستم اين رو درك كنم متاسفانه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Ebrahim999

> میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید اخه چطور فقط زیست رو فقط کنکور کار کردید نتیجش چی شد؟


والا حدودا ٢ ٣ دور كتاب رو خوندم
تست هاي كنكور رو زدم
فكر ميكردم تو كنكور بالا ٧٠ ميزنم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hazrate_doost

> کتاب تانک تست خوبه؟


احسان جان تمام کتب تستی خوبن مهم سوالات کنکوره هر کتابی مشکلات خودش رو داره، معمولا کل بازار پر شده از گاج و نشرالگو و خیلی سبز
شما خودتون باید ببینید با چ کتابی راحتین
شاید شما با تست های تانک راحت باشین رو براتون خوب و عالی باشه اما شخص دیگه نه

----------


## احسان0

> نتيجه هموني شد كه بايد ميشد
> افتضاح
> بنده تا قبل كنكور نميتونستم اين رو درك كنم متاسفانه


پس چرا بعضی از مصاحبه های اینجا اومدن گفتن رضا امیر خوبه و.....
چن درصد زدید زیست رو چی قبول شدید؟

----------


## hazrate_doost

> پس چرا بعضی از مصاحبه های اینجا اومدن گفتن رضا امیر خوبه و.....
> چن درصد زدید زیست رو چی قبول شدید؟


رضا امیر برای فهموندن متون کتاب درسی خوبه و نه بیشتر

----------


## احسان0

> احسان جان تمام کتب تستی خوبن مهم سوالات کنکوره هر کتابی مشکلات خودش رو داره، معمولا کل بازار پر شده از گاج و نشرالگو و خیلی سبز
> شما خودتون باید ببینید با چ کتابی راحتین
> شاید شما با تست های تانک راحت باشین رو براتون خوب و عالی باشه اما شخص دیگه نه


ممنون

----------


## احسان0

> رضا امیر برای فهموندن متون کتاب درسی خوبه و نه بیشتر


اره واقعا

----------


## Ebrahim999

> پس چرا بعضی از مصاحبه های اینجا اومدن گفتن رضا امیر خوبه و.....
> چن درصد زدید زیست رو چی قبول شدید؟


بله رضاامير خوبه وقتي در كنارش همه كار بكني
اگه به حرفاش اعتماد كني (كه ميگه تاليفي نزن) كه بدبخت ميشي :Yahoo (20): 
من با تمام وجود بهش اعتماد كردم و فكر كردم من رو به خوشبختي ميرسونه
اي واز رانگ :Yahoo (21): 
پزشكي پرديس بخونم 
٤٥ درصد زيست

----------


## احسان0

> بله رضاامير خوبه وقتي در كنارش همه كار بكني
> اگه به حرفاش اعتماد كني (كه ميگه تاليفي نزن) كه بدبخت ميشي
> من با تمام وجود بهش اعتماد كردم و فكر كردم من رو به خوشبختي ميرسونه
> اي واز رانگ
> پزشكي پرديس بخونم 
> ٤٥ درصد زيست


ای لعنت به اون سیبیل هاش

----------


## Ebrahim999

> رضا امیر برای فهموندن متون کتاب درسی خوبه و نه بیشتر


دقيقا
فقط يه كوچولو زياد طول ميكشه :Yahoo (9): 
بعضي فصلاش نزديك ١٥ ساعت ويس داره

----------


## احسان0

> بله رضاامير خوبه وقتي در كنارش همه كار بكني
> اگه به حرفاش اعتماد كني (كه ميگه تاليفي نزن) كه بدبخت ميشي
> من با تمام وجود بهش اعتماد كردم و فكر كردم من رو به خوشبختي ميرسونه
> اي واز رانگ
> پزشكي پرديس بخونم 
> ٤٥ درصد زيست


یکی از بچه ها میگفت وقتی میبینمش تو تلگرام یاد یه شخصیتی میفتم

----------


## احسان0

> دقيقا
> فقط يه كوچولو زياد طول ميكشه
> بعضي فصلاش نزديك ١٥ ساعت ويس داره


یا خدا 15یاعت ویس چه خبره مگه فیزیک کوانتوم درس میده

----------


## hazrate_doost

> دقيقا
> فقط يه كوچولو زياد طول ميكشه
> بعضي فصلاش نزديك ١٥ ساعت ويس داره


شدیدا موافقم
البته خداروشکر من زیست مشکلی ندارم درصدام بین 40 تا 60 توی ازمون ها البته بیشتر اوقات نزول داره به پایین 40  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hazrate_doost

> یا خدا 15یاعت ویس چه خبره مگه فیزیک کوانتوم درس میده


خیلی اهسته صحبت میکنن و مثال زیاد میزنن

----------


## Ebrahim999

> ای لعنت به اون سیبیل هاش


خلاصه به خاطر سيبلاي رضاامير باباي من بايد ترمي ميليون ها بده :Yahoo (65): 
به جان تو مسير درست ميرفتم زيست زير ٦٥ محال بود بزنم
دوستام گفتن با اين روشي كه تو خوندي ٤٥ هم زيادي بوده :Yahoo (20):

----------


## احسان0

> شدیدا موافقم
> البته خداروشکر من زیست مشکلی ندارم درصدام بین 40 تا 60 توی ازمون ها


از چه کتابی تست میزنی روشت چیه

----------


## احسان0

> خلاصه به خاطر سيبلاي رضاامير باباي من بايد ترمي ميليون ها بده
> به جان تو مسير درست ميرفتم زيست زير ٦٥ محال بود بزنم
> دوستام گفتن با اين روشي كه تو خوندي ٤٥ هم زيادي بوده


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههه
واقعا ادم با چنگال اب حوض خالی کنه گول حرفای رضا امیر رو نخوره

----------


## Ebrahim999

> خیلی اهسته صحبت میکنن و مثال زیاد میزنن


دقيقا
بسيار اهسته
در كل بنظرم يك دبير كنكوري اصلا نيست
يه استاد زيست هست كه دوست داره بچه هارو به درس علاقمند كنه
حالا اين وسط سعي ميكنه به كنكور هم رسيدگي كنه ولي هدف اصليش
دادن درك عميقي از مفاهيم زيباي زيست شناسيه

----------


## احسان0

اقا خواهشا هر تجربه ای دارید در اشتراک بذارید ما هم استفاده کنیم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ببین من نمیخوام سطح کتاب پایین باشه فقط میخوام تستاش چرت نباشه 
> چون عملا نکات کتابا دیگه ت کنکور واقعا کاربردی ندارن


منم میگم باید سوال استاندارد باشه ک آبی قلم چی و گاج توسی استاندارد هستن نه چرت و الکی پیچوندن
واسه پالش کنارش سه سطحی هم بزن

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> مطمنی پارسال انقدر بوده؟*


آره ، شک داری!؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## naazanin

> بله رضاامير خوبه وقتي در كنارش همه كار بكني
> اگه به حرفاش اعتماد كني (كه ميگه تاليفي نزن) كه بدبخت ميشي
> من با تمام وجود بهش اعتماد كردم و فكر كردم من رو به خوشبختي ميرسونه
> اي واز رانگ
> پزشكي پرديس بخونم 
> ٤٥ درصد زيست



من هم با رضاامیر خوندم، انصافا برای من که تاحالا معلم زیست نداشتم خیییلی خوب بود
ولی من نمیدونستم شیوه شون اینه که تست تالیفی اصلا نباید زد! از همون اولش تست تالیفی زدم اومدم جلو
آخراش اومدم فروم دیدم بچه ها میگن گفته تست تالیفی نزنید  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> يكي از دختراي كلاس هست
> ٩٦ پرديس قبول شد رزرو كرد واسه ٩٧
> ٩٧ رتبش بدتر شد
> حالا كه يه سال رو داري فدا ميكني حداقل استفاده كن
> چون اگه همون پرديس رو بري به معناي واقعي يكسال از عمرت رو كاملا تلف كردي
> يعني جوري تلف كردي كه كسي تو تاريخ تلف نكرده
> اصلا اينقدر اين يكسال بي مصرف ميشه كه تو گينس بايد ثبت كنن
> تنها كار مفيدت ميشه همين پاسخگويي
> چون يه كنكوريه عادي اگه قبول نشه واسه سال بعدش توشه جمع كرده ولي تو 
> ...


واقعا ممنونم ازت :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 
حتما

----------


## احسان0

> منم میگم باید سوال استاندارد باشه ک آبی قلم چی و گاج توسی استاندارد هستن نه چرت و الکی پیچوندن
> واسه پالش کنارش سه سطحی هم بزن


دکی جان ممنون ایشالا موفق بشی رتبه 1شی احتمالا همون تانک رو بگیرم در کنازش تستای کانون رو کار کنم  دکی برا ازمون جامع کانون میری یا سنجش؟

----------


## Ebrahim999

> آره ، شک داری!؟


استاد بزرگ گفته هيچ حرفي رو بدون مدرك قبول نكنيم
شما مدركي داري ثابت كنه تو ٢٨ بهمن ٩٦ دقيقا چند نفر ثبت نام كرده بودند؟

----------


## احسان0

> من هم با رضاامیر خوندم، انصافا برای من که تاحالا معلم زیست نداشتم خیییلی خوب بود
> ولی من نمیدونستم شیوه شون اینه که تست تالیفی اصلا نباید زد! از همون اولش تست تالیفی زدم اومدم جلو
> آخراش اومدم فروم دیدم بچه ها میگن گفته تست تالیفی نزنید


شانس اوردی

----------


## hazrate_doost

> از چه کتابی تست میزنی روشت چیه


والا کتاب درسی رو فقط 1 بار خوندم اونم متوجه نشدم چطور خوندم :Yahoo (4):  یکی از دوستام ک دامپزشکی میخونه، گفت بیا درسنامه نشرالگو رو بخون بعد اینطور نخون ک مثلا کل سال سوم بخونی بعدش چهارم بعدش دوم
، گفت در کنار هم بخونشون اونایی ک بهم مربوطن البته تا حدودی اینجوری پیش میرم بیشتر ی فصلی رو ک مطالعه میکنم اگر نکات مبهم داشت میگردم میبینم این نکته به کدوم کتاب یا فصل مربوطه خیلی مفهومی و سریع مطالعه میکنم، برای تست از خود کتاب نشرالگو و مهروماه استفاده میکنم مهروماه بیشتر از تست های خط به خطش برای تثبیت متن درس استفاده میکنم و تست های مفهومیش برای تثبیت مفهوم ها بعدش از تست های نشرالگو استفاده میکنم. 
ی نکته رو بگم ک اگر زیستت ضعیفه بهت توصیه میکنم ک اول 3 فصل اول دوم دبیرستان رو بخون و مرور کن اونوقت ک اماده ای برای فصول بعدی

----------


## Neo.Healer

> بنده زيست رو با ويس هاي رضاامير خوندم
> تاليفي هم كار نكردم
> بعد از ديدن درصد زيست هم يه سري حرف هاي نه چندان محترمانه به استاد رضاامير تلگرام كردم


من ویس رضا میر رو برای فصل 1و2دوم شنیدم از صدتا فقط یکی دوتا حرف درست حسابی زده
بیشترش چرت بود بنظرم مثل ایراد گرفتن های الکی و استثناها
بقیش خوبه استفاده کنم یا نه؟

----------


## احسان0

> والا کتاب درسی رو فقط 1 بار خوندم اونم متوجه نشدم چطور خوندم یکی از دوستام ک دامپزشکی میخونه، گفت بیا درسنامه نشرالگو رو بخون بعد اینطور نخون ک مثلا کل سال سوم بخونی بعدش چهارم بعدش دوم
> ، گفت در کنار هم بخونشون اونایی ک بهم مربوطن البته تا حدودی اینجوری پیش میرم بیشتر ی فصلی رو ک مطالعه میکنم اگر نکات مبهم داشت میگردم میبینم این نکته به کدوم کتاب یا فصل مربوطه خیلی مفهومی و سریع مطالعه میکنم، برای تست از خود کتاب نشرالگو و مهروماه استفاده میکنم مهروماه بیشتر از تست های خط به خطش برای تثبیت متن درس استفاده میکنم و تست های مفهومیش برای تثبیت مفهوم ها بعدش از تست های نشرالگو استفاده میکنم. 
> ی نکته رو بگم ک اگر زیستت ضعیفه بهت توصیه میکنم ک اول 3 فصل اول دوم دبیرستان رو بخون و مرور کن اونوقت ک اماده ای برای فصول بعدی


اون سه فصل پایه زیستن خدایی- دمت گرم دادا

----------


## احسان0

> من ویس رضا میر رو برای فصل 1و2دوم شنیدم از صدتا فقط یکی دوتا حرف درست حسابی زده
> بیشترش چرت بود بنظرم مثل ایراد گرفتن های الکی و استثناها
> بقیش خوبه استفاده کنم یا نه؟


والا استفاده نکن از من میشنوی بیشتر تمرکزت رو بزار تست +مت کتاب درسی تو که 66زدی خودت استادی نیازی به این ویس و...نداری دیگه

----------


## Ebrahim999

> من ویس رضا میر رو برای فصل 1و2دوم شنیدم از صدتا فقط یکی دوتا حرف درست حسابی زده
> بیشترش چرت بود بنظرم مثل ایراد گرفتن های الکی و استثناها
> بقیش خوبه استفاده کنم یا نه؟


والا تو درصد كنكورت تاثيري نداره
ولي درك بهتر از زيست بهت ميده
حالا اگه علاقمندي گوش كن :Yahoo (9):

----------


## hazrate_doost

> اون سه فصل پایه زیستن خدایی- دمت گرم دادا


تاکید میکنم حتما اول این 3 فصل دوم رو بخون

----------


## Neo.Healer

> دکی جان ممنون ایشالا موفق بشی رتبه 1شی احتمالا همون تانک رو بگیرم در کنازش تستای کانون رو کار کنم  دکی برا ازمون جامع کانون میری یا سنجش؟


ممنون :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 
البته انقدر ک میگین دوتا کتاب حجم تست زیاد میشه باید سرعتی کار کنی یا فصل های کم اهمیت مثل 3و4و6و7پیش فقط یکیشو کار کنی 
هردو رو خواهم رفت

----------


## Ebrahim999

راستي بسته هاي ژنتيك و فصل ٨ پيش و شبيه ساز هاي كنكور امير رو خريدم 
كسي خواست بگه

----------


## niklaus.M

> دقيقا
> بسيار اهسته
> در كل بنظرم يك دبير كنكوري اصلا نيست
> يه استاد زيست هست كه دوست داره بچه هارو به درس علاقمند كنه
> حالا اين وسط سعي ميكنه به كنكور هم رسيدگي كنه ولي هدف اصليش
> دادن درك عميقي از مفاهيم زيباي زيست شناسيه


میگی که تست زیاد لازمه درسته؟
خیلی ها مثل رصا امیر میگند اصل خوندن زیاد هست تو تست .خود سوال ها هم از متن و ترکیب زیاد اونا هست و من هم فکر میکنم همینطوره و اگه یه جزوه ترکیبی خوب داشته باشی نیاز به تست زیاد نیست
لطفا دلیل خودت و اینکه تست زیادتر پطور و چه کمکی بهت میکردرو بگو

----------


## hazrate_doost

> من ویس رضا میر رو برای فصل 1و2دوم شنیدم از صدتا فقط یکی دوتا حرف درست حسابی زده
> بیشترش چرت بود بنظرم مثل ایراد گرفتن های الکی و استثناها
> بقیش خوبه استفاده کنم یا نه؟


عزیز دل این تایمی ک میخوای صرف ویس های طولانی رضا امیر کنی صرف 2 یا چند بار مطالعه کردن درسنامه کن خیلی مفیده باعث تکرار میشه

----------


## Ebrahim999

> میگی که تست زیاد لازمه درسته؟
> خیلی ها مثل رصا امیر میگند اصل خوندن زیاد هست تو تست .خود سوال ها هم از متن و ترکیب زیاد اونا هست و من هم فکر میکنم همینطوره و اگه یه جزوه ترکیبی خوب داشته باشی نیاز به تست زیاد نیست
> لطفا دلیل خودت و اینکه تست زیادتر پطور و چه کمکی بهت میکردرو بگو


من به حرف هاي امير گوش دادم
تاليفي خيلي كم زدم
والا سر كلاس پزشكي ميتوني بري 
از بچه هاي بالا ٧٠ زيست بپرسي چيكار كردين
كسي بهت نميگه تست تاليفي كار نكردم

----------


## niklaus.M

> دکی جان ممنون ایشالا موفق بشی رتبه 1شی احتمالا همون تانک رو بگیرم در کنازش تستای کانون رو کار کنم  دکی برا ازمون جامع کانون میری یا سنجش؟





> استاد بزرگ گفته هيچ حرفي رو بدون مدرك قبول نكنيم
> شما مدركي داري ثابت كنه تو ٢٨ بهمن ٩٦ دقيقا چند نفر ثبت نام كرده بودند؟





> تاکید میکنم حتما اول این 3 فصل دوم رو بخون


یکی که صفر اگه 70 درصد مباحث ریاضی رو با تست های کنکور 6 سال اخیر داخل و خارج تجربی کار کنه به نظرتون چند میتونه بزنه؟




> ممنون
> البته انقدر ک میگین دوتا کتاب حجم تست زیاد میشه باید سرعتی کار کنی یا فصل های کم اهمیت مثل 3و4و6و7پیش فقط یکیشو کار کنی 
> هردو رو خواهم رفت

----------


## niklaus.M

واسه 60 زدن زیست چنتا تست باید بزنی؟

----------


## hazrate_doost

> میگی که تست زیاد لازمه درسته؟
> خیلی ها مثل رصا امیر میگند اصل خوندن زیاد هست تو تست .خود سوال ها هم از متن و ترکیب زیاد اونا هست و من هم فکر میکنم همینطوره و اگه یه جزوه ترکیبی خوب داشته باشی نیاز به تست زیاد نیست
> لطفا دلیل خودت و اینکه تست زیادتر پطور و چه کمکی بهت میکردرو بگو


اکثر رتبه های برتر از بس ک کتاب رو خوردن دگ نیازی به درسنامه ترکیبی نداشته خودشون با تست ترکیب میکنن

----------


## Ebrahim999

> یکی که صفر اگه 70 درصد مباحث ریاضی رو با تست های کنکور 6 سال اخیر داخل و خارج تجربی کار کنه به نظرتون چند میتونه بزنه؟


بنظر من ميتونه از ١٠ تا ٤٥ (حداكثر ٥٠) متغير باشه بسته به استعداد طرف و اينكه چقدر ياد بگيره مطالب رو

----------


## hazrate_doost

> یکی که صفر اگه 70 درصد مباحث ریاضی رو با تست های کنکور 6 سال اخیر داخل و خارج تجربی کار کنه به نظرتون چند میتونه بزنه؟


بستگی به پایه درسیتون هم داره اینطور نیست ک حتما اگر تست ها رو حل کنین به رتبه خاصی میرسین
ولی بنظر من اگر تست ها رو واقعا درست تونسته باشی حل کنی و تحلیل کنی در بدترین شرایط 30 درصد میزنی

----------


## niklaus.M

واسه 60 زدن زیست چنتا تست باید بزنی؟
تاریخ ادبیان خط ویژه  کامل هست؟

----------


## naazanin

> من به حرف هاي امير گوش دادم
> تاليفي خيلي كم زدم
> والا سر كلاس پزشكي ميتوني بري 
> از بچه هاي بالا ٧٠ زيست بپرسي چيكار كردين
> كسي بهت نميگه تست تاليفي كار نكردم



حالا ترکیب رضاامیر با تست های تالیفی (مثلا آیکیو) درصد خوبی میشه؟؟
مشکل از خود ویس ها بود یا کار نکردن تست تالیفی؟

----------


## احسان0

> یکی که صفر اگه 70 درصد مباحث ریاضی رو با تست های کنکور 6 سال اخیر داخل و خارج تجربی کار کنه به نظرتون چند میتونه بزنه؟


ببین داداش من خودم از رو درسنامه تخته سیاه میخونم +تست خیلی سبز و موج ازمون
فایل همایش اریان حیدری رو دارم رو دست نداره تو ریاضیات

----------


## hazrate_doost

> واسه 60 زدن زیست چنتا تست باید بزنی؟


موفقیتت برای کسب این درصد حتما حتما در گرو ی تعداد حل تست نیست به مفهوم و درکتون هم بستگی داره چ بسا افرادی بود ک با تست کم تونستن درصد بین 20 تا 40 یا حتی 50 کسب کنن

----------


## saj8jad

> استاد بزرگ گفته هيچ حرفي رو بدون مدرك قبول نكنيم
> شما مدركي داري ثابت كنه تو ٢٨ بهمن ٩٦ دقيقا چند نفر ثبت نام كرده بودند؟


ثبت نام کنکور 97 پارسال از 1 تا 8 بهمن بودش ولی امسال تاریخ ثبت نام از 24 بهمن تا 2 اسفنده و فرق میکنه
ولی در روز 4ـم ثبت نام پارسال 201 هزار ثبت نام کردن ولی امسال 225 هزار نفر ثبت نام کردن

*پ.ن :* در ضمن، به استاد بزرگ هم سلام برسونید!!!!

----------


## Romina_kh

:Yahoo (22):

----------


## Ebrahim999

> حالا ترکیب رضاامیر با تست های تالیفی (مثلا آیکیو) درصد خوبی میشه؟؟
> مشکل از خود ویس ها بود یا کار نکردن تست تالیفی؟


بزار يه چيز رو واضح بگم
من تجربه شخصي خوبي نداشتم
ولي اينطور كه از بچه ها پرسيدم اكثرا اي كيو رو كار كرده بودند
تعداد دور هاي قابل توجهي كتاب رو مرور كرده بودن
اين وسط نكات تست هارو هم تو كتاب وارد ميكردن و همراه متن كتاب دوره ميكردن
توجه زياد به شكل ها هم خيلي ميتونه مهم باشه
حالا فكر ميكنم بسته به اينكه چقدر خوب هر كدوم از مراحل بالا انجام بشه درصد زيست
تعيين بشه
كاري هم خيلي به جلسه كنكور نداره
از قبل معلومه هر كي كجاست

----------


## niklaus.M

تاریخ ادبیان خط ویژه کامل هست؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


آره ، شک داری!؟ 


من خبر ندارم پارسال رو*

----------


## Ellie.79

> واسه 60 زدن زیست چنتا تست باید بزنی؟


من 61 زدم فقط دوماه آخر سه سطحی زدم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Romina_kh

> ثبت نام کنکور 97 پارسال از 1 تا 8 بهمن بودش ولی امسال تاریخ ثبت نام از 24 بهمن تا 2 اسفنده و فرق میکنه
> ولی در روز 4ـم ثبت نام پارسال 201 هزار ثبت نام کردن ولی امسال 225 هزار نفر ثبت نام کردن
> 
> *پ.ن :* در ضمن، به استاد بزرگ هم سلام برسونید!!!!


کلا چیزیو ثابت نمیکنه ولی :Yahoo (4): ))هر چی کم تر بهتر :Yahoo (76):

----------


## niklaus.M

> من 61 زدم فقط دوماه آخر سه سطحی زدم


چنتا تست داره؟
فقط دو ماه خوندی؟
چند دور کتاب رو خوندی؟

----------


## احسان0

> من 61 زدم فقط دوماه آخر سه سطحی زدم


میگن تست هاش مال ازمونای کانونه درسته؟

----------


## Ebrahim999

بسيار عالي
حالا فقط ميشه مدركي نشون بديد كه ثابت كنه اين فتوشاپ نيست :Yahoo (9):

----------


## Romina_kh

> بسيار عالي
> حالا فقط ميشه مدركي نشون بديد كه ثابت كنه اين فتوشاپ نيست


چه  گیرییییی :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Ellie.79

بنام خداع  :Yahoo (21): 

هندسه - مقاطع مخروطی - دستگاه معادلات خطی - هندسه مختصاتی- انتگرال - ماتریس  مونده  :Yahoo (21):  

کار و انرژی - گرما و فشار - فیزیک اتمی  مونده  :Yahoo (21):  

تولید مثل جانوران - ژنتیک مندلی - آغازیان - قارچ - ویروس و باکتری  مونده :Yahoo (21): 

3 و 4 شیمی دوم - نصف الکتروشیمی  مونده :Yahoo (21): 

عربی سوم مونده :Yahoo (21):  

دینی سوم مونده  :Yahoo (21):  

ادبیاتم معلوم نیس کجاش مونده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> کلا چیزیو ثابت نمیکنه ولی))هر چی کم تر بهتر


+ میگم پارسال تا امروز تعداد کمتری ثبت نام کردن و امسال بیشتر شدن
- میگید راست میگی حالا!؟
+ میگم آره والا مگه شک دارید!؟
- میگید مدرک داری رو کن ، چون که استاد بزرگ گفته هیچ چیزی رو بدون مدرک نپذیریم!
+ مدرک رو میکنم که پارسال کمتر نسبت به امسال امروز ثبت نام کردن
- میگید کلا چیزی رو ثابت نمیکنه!
+  :Yahoo (21): 
- میگید حالا میشه مدرکی نشون بدی که ثابت کنه این فتوشاپ نیست!؟
+  :Yahoo (21): 

اصن نوبره به قرآن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ebrahim999

> + میگم پارسال تا امروز تعداد کمتری ثبت نام کردن و امسال بیشتر شدن
> - میگید راست میگی حالا!؟
> + میگم آره والا مگه شک دارید!؟
> - میگید مدرک داری رو کن ، چون که استاد بزرگ گفته هیچ چیزی رو بدون مدرک نپذیریم!
> + مدرک رو میکنم که پارسال کمتر نسبت به امسال امروز ثبت نام کردن
> - میگید کلا چیزی رو ثابت نمیکنه!
> + 
> - میگید حالا میشه مدرکی نشون بدی که ثابت کنه این فتوشاپ نیست!؟
> + 
> ...


دمت گرم ولي
فكر نميكردم دنبال مدرك بگردي :Yahoo (20): 
من بايد برم دندون پزشكي
خدا بهم رحم كنه :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Romina_kh

> + میگم پارسال تا امروز تعداد کمتری ثبت نام کردن و امسال بیشتر شدن
> - میگید راست میگی حالا!؟
> + میگم آره والا مگه شک دارید!؟
> - میگید مدرک داری رو کن ، چون که استاد بزرگ گفته هیچ چیزی رو بدون مدرک نپذیریم!
> + مدرک رو میکنم که پارسال کمتر نسبت به امسال امروز ثبت نام کردن
> - میگید کلا چیزی رو ثابت نمیکنه!
> + 
> - میگید حالا میشه مدرکی نشون بدی که ثابت کنه این فتوشاپ نیست!؟
> + 
> ...


نه من کلا تعداد شرکت کنندرو میگم کار به دوستمون ندارم  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Ebrahim999

> نه من کلا تعداد شرکت کنندرو میگم کار به دوستمون ندارم


يه سوال
شما دوستتونو دوست داريد؟ :Yahoo (9):

----------


## hazrate_doost

> کلا چیزیو ثابت نمیکنه ولی))هر چی کم تر بهتر


عجیبز  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Romina_kh

> يه سوال
> شما دوستتونو دوست داريد؟


من همه ی دوستامو دوس دارم :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## hazrate_doost

> من همه ی دوستامو دوس دارم


بنده رو هم دوست داری  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Romina_kh

> عجیبز


حضرت :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Romina_kh

> بنده رو هم دوست داری


اره حتی تو :Yahoo (23):

----------


## hazrate_doost

و اینطور بود ک تاپیک منحرف شد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Romina_kh

:Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Ebrahim999

> من همه ی دوستامو دوس دارم


افرييييين
چه دختر گلي
من ارزومه همسر ايندم خوش قلب باشه
براش ماشين هاي گرون بخرم :Yahoo (9):

----------


## hazrate_doost

> افرييييين
> چه دختر گلي
> من ارزومه همسر ايندم خوش قلب باشه
> براش ماشين هاي گرون بخرم


جوووونز بوس از ماشین های گرونت  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Romina_kh

بچا تاپیکو با چت باکس اشتباه گرفتیم بیاید دیگه ادامه ندیم :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Ebrahim999

> بچا تاپیکو با چت باکس اشتباه گرفتیم بیاید دیگه ادامه ندیم


 :Yahoo (20): من برم دندون پزشكي
واسم دعا كنيد

----------


## Ruby

> بزار يه چيز رو واضح بگم
> من تجربه شخصي خوبي نداشتم
> ولي اينطور كه از بچه ها پرسيدم اكثرا اي كيو رو كار كرده بودند
> تعداد دور هاي قابل توجهي كتاب رو مرور كرده بودن
> اين وسط نكات تست هارو هم تو كتاب وارد ميكردن و همراه متن كتاب دوره ميكردن
> توجه زياد به شكل ها هم خيلي ميتونه مهم باشه
> حالا فكر ميكنم بسته به اينكه چقدر خوب هر كدوم از مراحل بالا انجام بشه درصد زيست
> تعيين بشه
> كاري هم خيلي به جلسه كنكور نداره
> از قبل معلومه هر كي كجاست


ببخشید 
لطفا میشه درصداتو بگو تا ببینم با چ درصدایی پردیس اوردی؟
شهر قبولیت رو هم اگه میشه بگو

----------


## Ruby

> تاریخ ادبیان خط ویژه کامل هست


خط ویژه ادبیات خیلییی کتاب خوبیه .تاریخش هم کامله 
من پارسال که بعد عید گرفتم خیلییییی کمکم کرد

----------


## Ellie.79

> چنتا تست داره؟
> فقط دو ماه خوندی؟
> چند دور کتاب رو خوندی؟


دو ماه *جدی * خوندم . قبلشم میخوندم ولی درست حسابی نمیخوندم قلم چی ام نهایتا 40 میزدم 
تو همون دو ماه سه بار کتابا رو ضربتی مرور کردم 
تعداد تستاشم فک کنم رو هم رفته 1000 تاس

----------


## Neo.Healer

> میگی که تست زیاد لازمه درسته؟
> خیلی ها مثل رصا امیر میگند اصل خوندن زیاد هست تو تست .خود سوال ها هم از متن و ترکیب زیاد اونا هست و من هم فکر میکنم همینطوره و اگه یه جزوه ترکیبی خوب داشته باشی نیاز به تست زیاد نیست
> لطفا دلیل خودت و اینکه تست زیادتر پطور و چه کمکی بهت میکردرو بگو


تست باعث میشه با طرز تفکر مولف سوال آشنا بشی
فصل رو از دید ینفر دیگ نگا کنی
و با زبان صورت سوال ارتباط برقرار کنی یاد بگیری طوری سوالو بخونی و مفهومش چیه 
در کل تست مهمه برای زیست

----------


## Neo.Healer

> واسه 60 زدن زیست چنتا تست باید بزنی؟


نمیشه گف افراد متفاوتن 
یکی با 100تا تست یه فصلو فول میشه یکی 300تا تست کمه براش

----------


## Neo.Healer

> و اینطور بود ک تاپیک منحرف شد


رفتم یه لیوان چایی بخورم .......کل محتوای تاپیکو کوبیدید از نو ساختید :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Ebrahim999

> ببخشید 
> لطفا میشه درصداتو بگو تا ببینم با چ درصدایی پردیس اوردی؟
> شهر قبولیت رو هم اگه میشه بگو


درصدا اينطوري بود
به ترتيب
٤٥ ٨٠ ٧٠ ٩٠ عمومي
٧٠ ٤٥ ٧٠ ٦٠ اختصاصي

----------


## Neo.Healer

> درصدا اينطوري بود
> به ترتيب
> ٤٥ ٨٠ ٧٠ ٩٠ عمومي
> ٧٠ ٤٥ ٧٠ ٦٠ اختصاصي


مگ تو سهمیه نداشتی؟
با این درصدای خوب چرا سراسری نیاوردی ؟حتی بدون سهمیه!

----------


## Ebrahim999

> مگ تو سهمیه نداشتی؟
> با این درصدای خوب چرا سراسری نیاوردی ؟حتی بدون سهمیه!


چون واسه كنكور ٩٧ كافي نبود
تو چرا فيزيك نميخوني :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> چون واسه كنكور ٩٧ كافي نبود
> تو چرا فيزيك نميخوني


اتفاقا من فیزیک دوس :Yahoo (21): 
حجمش زیاده شروع میکنم اعصابم بهم میریزه یواش میرم سمت ریاضی و شیمی :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Ebrahim999

> اتفاقا من فیزیک دوس
> حجمش زیاده شروع میکنم اعصابم بهم میریزه یواش میرم سمت ریاضی و شیمی


يه جامع فيزيك بزن ببين چيكاره اي

----------


## Neo.Healer

> يه جامع فيزيك بزن ببين چيكاره اي


اگ منظورم امتحانه ک قبل کنکور اون کنکورا هست ...اونارو میرفتم قلم چی توی حوزه کاملا طبق معیارای کنکور امتحان میدادم حدود 35-55 میزدمش 
برای کنکور هم من وقت نذاشتم+برای نورهندسی زیاد سرمایه گذاری کرده بودم سبک دوتا سوالش عوض شده بود اعضابمو بهم ریخت+وقت نبود استرس گرفتم و انگار همه چی از کنترلم خارج شد=یه درصد خوشگل :Yahoo (21): ...باز خوبه ریاضی رو یکم تونستم جمع کنمش

----------


## Neo.Healer

> يه جامع فيزيك بزن ببين چيكاره اي


پاشو دندونپزشک
ترسم نداره تازه رفتم .................... راستی دندونپزشکی ندوس...دکتره رسما انگار آدمو بغل میکنه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Ebrahim999

> پاشو دندونپزشک
> ترسم نداره تازه رفتم .................... راستی دندونپزشکی ندوس...دکتره رسما انگار آدمو بغل میکنه


من كه مشكلي با بقل كردن ندارم تا زماني كه طرف بو نده :Yahoo (20): 
الانم تو مطب نشستم منتظرم نوبتم شه

----------


## Ebrahim999

اصطلاح اميد به زندگي رو حتما شنيدي
بر اساس احتمالات ميگه اين ادم چقدر عمر ميكنه
حالا من اينا رو اختراع ميكنم:
اميد به پزشكي
اميد به سراسري

----------


## Mrya

اغا منم بگم :Yahoo (4): 
دینی دوم تموم شده سوم تا درس8م الان
عربی هم اول دوم تموم شده :Yahoo (4):  (ناموسا من پارسال تنها حرکت مثبتم در عربی ترجمه بود اونم دست پا شکسته :Yahoo (4):  )
زبانم چی بگم :Yahoo (4):  کلمه میخونم دیگه
ادبیاتمم تک تک کار میکنم گفتنی نیست :Yahoo (21): 
درک عمومی هم؛ سیرهنر درتاریخ(1تمام شده و2 فصل6-7ش مونده)
تاریخ هنر ایران تموم شده تاریخ هنر جهان 5درس مونده)
میراث فرهنگی هنری ایران تموم شده مکاتب نقاشی تمام شده صنایع دستی یک فصلش مونده  عکاسی یک و دو تموم شده پایه و اصول صفحه ارایی هم تموم شده


خلاقیت نمایشی: (4بخش کلیه نمایش+ سینما+تلویزیون+درک تصویر) نمایش تموم شده و سینما نصفش رو خوندم
خلاقیت تصویری: طراحی 1و2(طراحی یک نصفش) کارآگاه هنر 1و2( 1تموم شده و2 یک فصلش مونده) مبانی تصویر سازی1فصل ،کارگاه نقاشی 1فصل، حجمساری فعلا هیچ، مبانی هنرهای تجسمی کامل، خط در گرافیک 3فصل،خوشنویسی5درس
درک عمومی ریاضی فیزیک :Yahoo (2): 2فصل هندسه)
ترسیم فنی و خلاقیت موسیقی و خواص مواد برای بعد عیده چون میخام مباحث کمی ازشون بخونم

----------


## hani77

سلام 
اول ینکه  از اابان ماه شروع کردم و ساعت  مطالعه م متغیره .ادبیات  سه کتاب بعلاوه  تست تمام کردم همینطو زبان  و دینی .
عربی هم قواعد +تست .زمین  10فصل هر دوکتاب .ریاضی امار.احتمال .ماتریس.انتگرال +مقاطع مخروطی زیست سه کتاب بجزبخش گیاهی سوم ودودمانه .فیزیک بخش اینه ها .گرما .القا ومغناطیس.خازن ودرحال خوندن پیش دو .شیمی هم سه کتاب به همراه تست تکمیل شد

----------


## bande khoda

منم میگم!
ادبیات:فقط تکواژ و واج و ساختمان واژه! :Yahoo (110): 
عربی:هیچ!
دینی:دوم و قسمتی سوم فقط روخونی!
زبان:گرامر سوم!
(واقعا همون جور که معلومه خیلی تو عمومیا به خودم فشار آوردم!) :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (23): 
ریاضی:همش بجز مشتق و انتگرال و مقاطع و هندسه
زیست:ویس رضا امیر بدون تست!عجب خریتی کردم تست نزدم اصلا همه چی پریده!پارسال 60 زدم ولی اصلا الان مسلط نیستم! :Y (718): یعنی نمیدونم چه غلطی کنم!
فیزیک:آینه و عدسی و فشار و گرما و مغناطیس و نوسان.
شیمی: فصل 2 و 3 و4 دوم /محلول سوم/تعادل و اسید و باز چهارمو تستاشو از IQ زدم.
چون آزمون نرفتم خیلی شلخته خوندم اعصابم خورده.
همش فک میکنم باید دو سه روزه همه درسارو تموم کنم بعد هی تست کار کنم هی تست کار کنم و هیییییی... :29: 
حسن ختام:من چه گناه کردم...که تو رو نگاه کردم! :Y (452):

----------


## mahdiyeh-1

والا من خودمم نمیدونم دارم چیکار میکنم دقیقا تاپیک باعث شد یکم فکنم. :Yahoo (114):  هیییییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییی

----------


## bande khoda

باید اسم تاپیکو بذاری پل صراط!
داریم به حساب خودمون رسیدگی میکنیم قبل از اینکه به حسابمون برسن! :Y (426):  :Y (594):

----------


## Amirhossein10

منم بگممم 
فیزیک : مکانیک (اما کامل فول نیستم باید تمرین کنم) + آب یخ با یکمی از فشار
شیمی : شیمی۲ کامل تستاشم زدم فقط یه خورده تو حفظ کردن
 فرمولای بعضی از ترکیبات آلی مشکل دارم ، شیمی ۳ استیوکیومتری کامل ، ترمودینامیک هم تقریبا کاملا ولی تستاشو نزدم
ادبیات : لغت و املا پیش + لغت و املا سال سوم ۷ تا درس 
دینی : سال دوم تا درس ۱۰ + پیش هم تا درس ۲ اما همش یادم میره باید هر یه مدت حتما مرور کنم
ریاضی : فقط ماتریس! راستشو بخوایید خیلی ریاضیو دوست دارم و میخوام سرش وقت بزارم اما اصلا نمی دونم چه کتابی بخونم و از کجا شروع کنم ماهای پیش که تازه شروع کردم به خوندن  کتاب ریاضی ۲ نشر الگو رو گرفتم واسه شروع اما اینقدر این کتاب پیچیده و نامفهوم بود که باعث شد از ریاضی زده شم تا ماهای بعد هم برنامم رو فقط گذاشتم رو امار و احتمال کاش یه کتاب خوبم بود واسه ریاضی :Yahoo (101): 
زبان : صفر
عربی : صفر

----------


## pourya78

آبجی تاپیکای شما همیشه پرباره ...خوب شد فهمیدم تو لین انجمن رتبه های دورقمی زیادی داریم بعضیا که همه رو تموم کردن دمتون گرم .

----------


## Seyed Chester

يك ساعته ك شروع كردم به خوندن
اميد الكي هم ندارم
ميدونم ك ميتونم ان شالله 
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_ادبیات قرابت وزبان فارسی نشرالگو
عربی هنوز یه پایه هم تموم نکردم 
دینی نصف دوازدهم و کل دهم با خیلی سبز
زبان لغات دهم و دوازدهم با تست گرامر هیچ
ریاضی تابع مثثلثات معادله نامعاله امار احتمال انالیز ترکیبی تصاعدو الکو اینا وحدو پیوستگی با مهروماه و یکسریاشون خیلی سبز
فیزیک کل دهم و از یازدهم فقط ساکن دوازدهم هم دینامیکو حرکت به بی کیفیت ترین شکل ممکن با گاج
شیمی کل دهم و دوازدهم نصفش یازدهم هم فقط فصل یک با مبتکرانو خیلی سبز
زیست کل دهم سه تا درس یازدهم و 6 درس اول دوازدهم با نشر_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_ادبیات قرابت وزبان فارسی نشرالگو
عربی هنوز یه پایه هم تموم نکردم ولی ترجمه رو اوکیم
دینی نصف دوازدهم و کل دهم با خیلی سبز
زبان لغات دهم و دوازدهم با تست گرامر هیچ
ریاضی تابع مثثلثات معادله نامعاله امار احتمال انالیز ترکیبی تصاعدو الکو اینا وحدو پیوستگی با مهروماه و یکسریاشون خیلی سبز
فیزیک کل دهم و از یازدهم فقط ساکن دوازدهم هم دینامیکو حرکت به بی کیفیت ترین شکل ممکن با گاج
شیمی کل دهم و دوازدهم نصفش یازدهم هم فقط فصل یک با مبتکرانو خیلی سبز
زیست کل دهم سه تا درس یازدهم و 6 درس اول دوازدهم با نشر
ولی کیفیت نداره که میانگین ترازم 5800 هستش و احساس میکنم خیلیارو فراموش کردم_

----------


## _mobi_

up

----------


## Tor

> up


چرا؟ چرا آپ؟ این تاپیک چه چیزی برای ارائه دادن داره دوست عزیز؟؟؟!!

----------


## حدیث هلمز

موفق باشیی :Yahoo (8):

----------

